# job shortages



## young007 (Oct 7, 2010)

hi all 

me an my boyfriend are thinking of moving to vancouver canada an as am a trained beauty therapist of 10years an have run my own spa i was just wanting to know if beauty therapy or spa managers was in shortage in vancouver ?


----------



## young007 (Oct 7, 2010)

i forgot to ask also if this was classed as a skilled trade also


----------



## young007 (Oct 7, 2010)

young007 said:


> hi all
> 
> me an my boyfriend are thinking of moving to vancouver canada an as am a trained beauty therapist of 10years an have run my own spa i was just wanting to know if beauty therapy or spa managers was in shortage in vancouver ?


i forgot to also ask if this was classed as a skille trade


----------



## tippthecat (Sep 19, 2010)

young007 said:


> i forgot to also ask if this was classed as a skille trade


Hi there

go to website ga.ca this is the official website and will provide you with the correct information. 

Good luck


----------

